# Seems like too much force



## res2244




----------



## RodneyFarva

Bro! those guys are fucked bro!


----------



## Hush

res2244 said:


>


Improperly applied force. Don't know the beginning of this encounter, only the end. Kneel on someone's neck long enough, bad things will happen.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## mpd61

*18 USC 242*...............................
Know it, understand it, fear it. It was made for screw ups like this.
Meet the U.S. Attorney


----------



## PG1911

Hush said:


> Improperly applied force. Don't know the beginning of this encounter, only the end. Kneel on someone's neck long enough, bad things will happen.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


I was in the academy right after the Eric Garner incident. I don't know how many times the DT instructor hammered this as what not to do.

They could charge these guys with involuntary manslaughter. But they'll get charged with murder for political reasons, get acquitted because the prosecution won't be able to prove malice, and Minneapolis will riot.


----------



## LA Copper

RodneyFarva said:


> Bro! those guys are fucked bro!


Unfortunately, you are correct.


----------



## res2244

This technique is a no no in BJJ but seems more Krav Maga


----------



## zm88

I don’t know if it was lack of training, or the adrenaline but these guys are fucked. Shit happens, usually if you catch it in time you can correct it, like the knee on the neck, but that clearly didn’t happen here.


----------



## Joel98

Neck restraints are allowed per Minneapolis PD use of force policy.

This is exactly why I don't judge fellow cops until all the facts come out.http://www.minneapolismn.gov/police/policy/mpdpolicy_5-300_5-300


----------



## Hush

From Cutting Edge Training, their commentary on the video:

_According to the media reports, Minneapolis police officers encountered a black male adult sitting in his car who was suspected of being under the influence of a controlled substance. Officers attempted to arrest him and he reportedly physically resisted arrest. No force tools were used before taking him to the ground and handcuffing him. For approximately 8 minutes, an officer, hand in his pant's pocket, knelt on the subject's neck while the prisoner repeatedly said he couldn't breathe. An ambulance arrived, showing officers had earlier requested EMS response. By the time the gurney arrived, the subject was unresponsive. The officer removed his knee from the subject's neck, then roughly yanked and dragged him over to be put on the gurney. The suspect died in police custody._

_Times have changed. It is past time to change with the times._

_Without seeing the autopsy or toxicology report, all we can do is speculate as to the cause of death. What we can be pretty much assured about is the man was not "suffocated" by the officer's knee on the suspect's neck. The subject was able to repeatedly speak, therefore his trachea was not occluded._

_Drugs plus physical exertion during an arrest often points to excited delirium and sudden death absent injuries pointing to a different conclusion. First described in 1849 by Dr. Luther Bell as "Bell's Mania," he observed, among other symptoms, "The course of the illness is from three to six weeks, with a fatal termination in a large percentage of cases, apparently from cardio-vascular failure due to overactivity."_

_While it is not likely this or other officers "killed" this man, was there a better way to address this arrest that might have better served the public interest?_

_In the 1970s and 80s, when the public's drug use changed, LE encountered sudden in-custody deaths. The deaths of suspects during forceful arrests were wrongly attributed during various phases to the carotid restraint, OC spray, TASERs, and positional asphyxia. Excited delirium, the latest understanding that began with Dr. Bell's description, is now understood by those who seek understanding of the cause of death of those who are mentally ill and/or under the influence of drugs who physically resist arrest beyond a body's physical limits and die, yet have no obvious cause of death at autopsy._

_Like that seen in the death of Eric Garner in New York, this individual complained repeatedly that he couldn't breathe. In the past, officer were trained, "If he can talk, he can breathe." THAT IS NOT TRUE._

_To breathe requires the body to perform two tasks, to breathe in and out deeply enough (inspiration and exhalation) to achieve sufficient gas exchange within the lungs to keep the body's cells supplied with oxygen to support life. Through very shallow breaths, humans can push enough air through their larynx (or voicebox) to speak without achieving even minimal gas exchange._

_CURRENT DOCTRINE: If a subject says, "I can't breathe," interpret that to mean, "I'm dying." The individual may not have the mental capacity or capability to discern they are having a heart attack or respiratory failure. This is a medical emergency. If it is safe, radio for emergency medical response. If the subject is unrestrained and still physically resisting, quickly handcuff him/her. Then roll the subject into a either seated position or a rescue position (on his side). Monitor closely and prepare to initiate CPR._

_As soon as a subject is cuffed, remove all body weight from the core of his torso and neck/head. The appearance of the Minneapolis officer who restrained the suspect in the video presented a very difficult to defend perceived of the continuing need to restrain the subject: the officer's hand was casually in his pocket for much of the video, his face was relaxed until bystanders appeared to be approaching too closely. This will be portrayed as callous, deliberate indifference to the man's life and safety. When facing a District Attorney investigator during a police-involved death investigation, and later a jury (criminal or civil), imagine the difficulty in convincing jurors that there was little effect on the outcome of the subject's death from body weight applied to their torso or neck. While that may be the fact, people want simple answers to complex problems. The public, jurors, district attorneys, US attorneys, and many police administrators often apply the belief that " the last one who touched the deceased likely killed him."_

_Body weight to any area of the body during an actively resisting arrest is necessary to control the subject to handcuff him. Following handcuffing, body weight should be immediately removed from the neck, spine (from top of the spine to mid-back) area of the subject. If he_
_continues struggling/kicking/biting, body weight can be applied to the periphery of his body and limbs: his upper arms, shoulders, and buttocks, lessening the appearance of interfering with his breathing. If he is slamming or grinding his head or face into the ground, protect him by cradling it in your hands._

_The suggestions in this post are often seen, correctly, as preventing the appearance of misconduct and deliberate indifference than rather preventing actual misconduct. That is very true. And also immaterial to your continuing in your career or possibly avoiding criminal indictment. Those who protest that appearances should not dictate police methods have likely not been forced to defend their actions in a politically-charged environment where incendiary comments are readily believed by many who have been persuaded by emotion rather than by fact._

_Change is tough. Change is constant. The results of failing to change is a cliche of history. Since the late 1990s, officers have been urged to put body weight on a resisting suspect only until the suspect is cuffed, and only peripherally if he remains violent or attempts to harm himself. These officers in Minneapolis, the one kneeling on the man's neck as well as the officer who failed to intervene and tell him to get off the suspect's neck, will like experience the effects of failing to change. They already are._


----------



## zm88

Joel98 said:


> Neck restraints are allowed per Minneapolis PD use of force policy.
> 
> This is exactly why I don't judge fellow cops until all the facts come out.
> 
> 
> 5-300 Use of Force


Not so much judging, but every situation is a learning opportunity.


----------



## RodneyFarva

Joel98 said:


> Neck restraints are allowed per Minneapolis PD use of force policy.
> 
> This is exactly why I don't judge fellow cops until all the facts come out.
> 
> 
> http://www.minneapolismn.gov/police/policy/mpdpolicy_5-300_5-300


Does not apply to a party that is cuffed up already. Its one thing if you are on the side of the road rolling around with the guy, hell, you even can kill a unarmed suspect if you are in a knock down drag out fight and he starts to get the best of you (IE knock you out) This is a though one.
*
DEFINITIONS I.*

*Choke Hold:* Deadly force option. Defined as applying direct pressure on a person's trachea or airway (front of the neck), blocking or obstructing the airway (04/16/12)

*Neck Restraint: *Non-deadly force option. Defined as compressing one or both sides of a person's neck with an arm or leg, without applying direct pressure to the trachea or airway (front of the neck). Only sworn employees who have received training from the MPD Training Unit are authorized to use neck restraints. The MPD authorizes two types of neck restraints: Conscious Neck Restraint and Unconscious Neck Restraint. (04/16/12)

*Conscious Neck Restraint:* The subject is placed in a neck restraint with intent to control, and not to render the subject unconscious, by only applying light to moderate pressure. (04/16/12)

*Unconscious Neck Restraint:* The subject is placed in a neck restraint with the intention of rendering the person unconscious by applying adequate pressure. (04/16/12)

*PROCEDURES/REGULATIONS II.*


The Conscious Neck Restraint may be used against a subject who is actively resisting. (04/16/12)
The Unconscious Neck Restraint shall only be applied in the following circumstances: (04/16/12)
On a subject who is exhibiting active aggression, or;
For life saving purposes, or;
On a subject who is exhibiting active resistance in order to gain control of the subject; and if lesser attempts at control have been or would likely be ineffective.

Neck restraints shall not be used against subjects who are passively resisting as defined by policy. (04/16/12)
After Care Guidelines (04/16/12)
After a neck restraint or choke hold has been used on a subject, sworn MPD employees shall keep them under close observation until they are released to medical or other law enforcement personnel.
An officer who has used a neck restraint or choke hold shall inform individuals accepting custody of the subject, that the technique was used on the subject.


----------



## CCCSD

Ahhhhh.....ANOTHER summer of attacks against Cops. We just don’t fucking LEARN.


----------



## LGriffin

This will persist through November, no matter how many Birthday parades, dance videos and PR challenges you do.
DNC was hoping their race baiting would take off with the Georgia “jogger” but they hit the jackpot here. Grab your cheeks! Even Hannity was fluffing up an ignorant “hands up” Anti-LE dope on his show ...

“You wouldn’t think to call all accountants thieves because one stole from their client. You would never label all teachers rapists for the actions of one. You have respect for doctors even though their medical mistakes account for 250,000 deaths a year and then there is the NFL. We don’t think they are all criminals because a few are so why doesn’t that logic apply to law enforcement? Why can’t you see that the vast majority of the 800,000+ men & women that wear the badge are some of the best among us. Every action they take is filmed and scrutinized like no other profession and the least they deserve is the same respect & common sense you show every other profession. To do otherwise shows ignorance, discrimination and hate.”
- Travis Yates, Author & Trainer, StopCowards.com


----------



## res2244

LGriffin said:


> This will persist through November, no matter how many Birthday parades, dance videos and PR challenges you do.
> DNC was hoping their race baiting would take off with the Georgia "jogger" but they hit the jackpot here. Grab your cheeks! Even Hannity was fluffing up an ignorant "hands up" Anti-LE dope on his show ...
> 
> "You wouldn't think to call all accountants thieves because one stole from their client. You would never label all teachers rapists for the actions of one. You have respect for doctors even though their medical mistakes account for 250,000 deaths a year and then there is the NFL. We don't think they are all criminals because a few are so why doesn't that logic apply to law enforcement? Why can't you see that the vast majority of the 800,000+ men & women that wear the badge are some of the best among us. Every action they take is filmed and scrutinized like no other profession and the least they deserve is the same respect & common sense you show every other profession. To do otherwise shows ignorance, discrimination and hate."
> - Travis Yates, Author & Trainer, StopCowards.com


Very well said quote. I know im going to be called a sellout based on the choice of becoming a LEO because I don't agree with the politics of "thinking" like my race should. The whole notion of "communities of (insert any race here)" is just implicit segregation on its own. There's only one community, HUMANS. Thought isn't monolithic. It won't stop me from making my sworn oath to the commonwealth no matter how volatile these race and identity politics are right now or will be


----------



## JR90

res2244 said:


> Very well said quote. I know im going to be called a sellout based on the choice of becoming a LEO because I don't agree with the politics of "thinking" like my race should. The whole notion of "communities of (insert any race here)" is just implicit segregation on its own. There's only one community, HUMANS. Thought isn't monolithic. It won't stop me from making my sworn oath to the commonwealth no matter how volatile these race and identity politics are right now or will be


Amen


----------



## AB7

I watched the whole video and I can’t find any reason to justify why the officer would kneel on the guys neck after he was cuffed.


----------



## Sooty

Remember these two also worked at the same bar... so they would've known each other.


----------



## HistoryHound

Sooty said:


> Remember these two also worked at the same bar... so they would've known each other.


I wonder if that's part of the "other evidence" that they're talking about.


----------



## Hush

Sooty said:


> Remember these two also worked at the same bar... so they would've known each other.


I missed that, link to the info? Also some crazy conspiracy theories going on about the AutoZone fire....my first guess would be Antifa, but who knows anymore.


----------



## Joel98

Sooty said:


> Remember these two also worked at the same bar... so they would've known each other.


The officer and Floyd worked at the same bar?


----------



## Hush

George Floyd Worked Security At The Same Nightclub As The Officer Who Killed Him


----------



## USAF286

Hush said:


> George Floyd Worked Security At The Same Nightclub As The Officer Who Killed Him


The club owners description of Chauvin's behavior while working security is starting to make sense now...that is not going to help him out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LGriffin

USAF286 said:


> The club owners description of Chauvin's behavior while working security is starting to make sense now...that is not going to help him out.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't see anything specific to his behavior while working the club. The article merely stated that Chauvin worked outside while Floyd worked inside and she wasn't sure whether they knew each other. 
What else did she allege?


----------



## Hush

Remember this guy, and the riots that followed? Huh, me neither.
'You're gonna kill me!': Dallas police body cam footage reveals the final minutes of Tony Timpa's life


----------



## USAF286

LGriffin said:


> I didn't see anything specific to his behavior while working the club. The article merely stated that Chauvin worked outside while Floyd worked inside and she wasn't sure whether they knew each other.
> What else did she allege?


I think she said something about him being real nervous and quick and liberal with his use of the pepper spray

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## res2244

mpd61 said:


> *18 USC 242*...............................
> Know it, understand it, fear it. It was made for screw ups like this.
> Meet the U.S. Attorney


I was quite surprised the Minnesota Bureau of Criminal Apprehension were the agency to arrest Derek and the Hennepin County DA assessing the charges as opposed to the FBI making the arrest and the US Attorney General assessing the charges.... I was always under the impression (correct me if im wrong) that whenever the FBI are involved/called in, it always means that a federal statute was violated


----------



## LGriffin

Preliminary findings from a Tuesday autopsy conducted by the Hennepin County Medical Examiner found "no physical findings that support a diagnosis of traumatic asphyxiation or strangulation," according to the criminal complaint filed Friday against former officer Derek Michael Chauvin.
George Floyd died of police restraint combined with health problems, not asphyxiation: Autopsy


----------



## trueblue

Had a conversation with a civilian friend of mine and listened as he said, “these cops need to be charged with murder, put away for life, lose their pension and on and on....Then I was reading numerous media stories on this incident. Like my friend, very few mention “due process” which all are entitled too. I’ll wait for this to be given to the officers accused before I play judge and jury. Just my 2 cents.....


----------



## Goose

res2244 said:


> I was quite surprised the Minnesota Bureau of Criminal Apprehension were the agency to arrest Derek and the Hennepin County DA assessing the charges as opposed to the FBI making the arrest and the US Attorney General assessing the charges.... I was always under the impression (correct me if im wrong) that whenever the FBI are involved/called in, it always means that a federal statute was violated


State may drop the charges if the feds come in with something worthwhile. Or they might both charge and see who wants to go to trial first.

You know the feds, they aren't quick but they are pretty thorough.


----------



## USAF286

Allegedly Chauvin's driveway...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## res2244

Goose said:


> State may drop the charges if the feds come in with something worthwhile. Or they might both charge and see who wants to go to trial first.
> 
> You know the feds, they aren't quick but they are pretty thorough.


He could get concurrent sentences as in state prison to federal prison or vice versa.... its way too early to say anything though; we have to let due process run its course.


----------



## res2244

Hush said:


> Remember this guy, and the riots that followed? Huh, me neither.
> 'You're gonna kill me!': Dallas police body cam footage reveals the final minutes of Tony Timpa's life


No-one remembers Daniel Shaver either.......


----------



## j809

res2244 said:


> No-one remembers Daniel Shaver either.......


That Arizona shooting is so disturbing. That guy had no business being a cop. Hope he is in prison.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USAF286

j809 said:


> That Arizona shooting is so disturbing. That guy had no business being a cop. Hope he is in prison.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What the hell was that??? That was terrible

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## res2244

Brailsford was found not guilty by a jury for charges of second degree murder. He was fired by Mesa PD following the pending charges by the Maricopa County DA but was later reinstated as a part time officer afterwards so that he could secure his pension. He didn’t work much as an officer afterwards despite being part time and did something in the steel industry, mostly cause of his disgraced reputation at the department. The pension was around 2,500 a month and MPD also covered medical expenses for PTSD therapy


----------



## j809

Looked like a scared little boy like the way he was acting in the video.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 02136colonel

res2244 said:


> No-one remembers Daniel Shaver either.......


I guess Paul Blart did graduate from the academy after all? That's all I can think watching that video. Respect my authority or you'll be dead. 
Reminds me a little bit of the FPS security guard who drew on the Cop in Ohio, too


----------



## Joel98

LGriffin said:


> Preliminary findings from a Tuesday autopsy conducted by the Hennepin County Medical Examiner found "no physical findings that support a diagnosis of traumatic asphyxiation or strangulation," according to the criminal complaint filed Friday against former officer Derek Michael Chauvin.
> George Floyd died of police restraint combined with health problems, not asphyxiation: Autopsy


Surprise, surprise....

And yet the riots continue....oh wait, that's right, no one cares about facts anymore.


----------



## Joel98

Here is the Minneapolis DA’s criminal complaint. It seems a little sloppy and lacking in verbiage. 



STATEMENT OF PROBABLE CAUSE 5/29/2020

On May 25, 2020, someone called 911 and reported that a man bought merchandise from Cup Foods at 3759 Chicago Avenue in Minneapolis, Hennepin County, Minnesota with a counterfeit $20 bill. At 8:08 p.m., Minneapolis Police Department (MPD) Officers Thomas Lane and J.A. Kueng arrived with their body worn cameras (BWCs) activated and running. The officers learned from store personnel that the man who passed the counterfeit $20 was parked in a car around the corner from the store on 38th Street.

BWC video obtained by the Minnesota Bureau of Criminal Apprehension shows that the officers approached the car, Lane on the driver's side and Kueng on the passenger side. Three people were in the car; George Floyd was in the driver's seat, a known adult male was in the passenger seat and a known adult female was sitting in the backseat. As Officer Lane began speaking with Mr. Floyd, he pulled his gun out and pointed it at Mr. Floyd's open window and directed Mr. Floyd to show his hands. When Mr. Floyd put his hands in the steering wheel, Lane put his gun back in its holster.

While Officer Kueng was speaking with the front seat passenger, Officer Lane ordered Mr. Floyd out of the car, put his hands on Mr. Floyd, and pulled him out of the car. Officer Lane handcuffed Mr. Floyd. Mr. Floyd actively resisted being handcuffed.

Once handcuffed, Mr. Floyd became compliant and walked with Officer Lane to the sidewalk and sat on the ground at Officer Lane's direction. In a conversation that lasted just under two minutes, Officer Lang asked Mr. Floyd for his name and identification. Officer Lane asked Mr. Lloyd if he was "on anything" and explained that he was arresting Mr. Lloyd for passing counterfeit currency.

Officers Kueng and Lane stood Mr. Floyd up and attempted to walk Mr. Floyd to their squad car (MPD 320) at 8:14 p.m. Mr. Floyd stiffened up, fell to the ground, and told the officers he was claustrophobic.

MPD Officers Derek Chauvin (the defendant) and Tou Thoa then arrived in a separate squad car.
The officers made several attempts to get Mr. Floyd in the backseat of squad 320 from the driver's side. Mr. Floyd did not voluntarily get in the car and struggled with the officers by intentionally falling down, saying he was not going in the car, and refusing to stand still. Mr. Floyd is over six feet tall and weighs more than 200 pounds. While standing outside the car, Mr. Floyd began saying and repeating that he could not breathe. The defendant went to the passenger side and tried to get Mr. Floyd into the car from that side and Lane and Kueng assisted.

The defendant pulled Mr. Floyd out of the passenger side of the squad car at 8:19:38 p.m. and Mr. Floyd went to the ground face down and still handcuffed. Kueng held Mr. Floyd's back and Lane held his legs. The defendant placed his left knee in the area of Mr. Floyd's head and neck. Mr. Floyd said, "I can't breathe" multiple times and repeatedly said, "Mama" and "please," as well. The defendant and the other two officers stayed in their positions.

The officers said, "You are talking fine" to Mr. Floyd as he continued to move back and forth. Lane asked, "should we roll him on his side?" and the defendant said, "No, staying put where we got him." Officer Lane said, "I am worried about excited delirium or whatever." The defendant said, "That's why we have him on his stomach." None of the three officers moved from their positions.

BWC video shows Mr. Floyd continue to move and breathe. At 8:24:24, Mr. Floyd stopped moving. At 8:25:31 the video appears to show Mr. Floyd ceasing to breathe or speak. Lane said, "want to roll him in his side." Kueng checked Mr. Floyd's right wrist for a pulse and said, "I couldn't find one." None of the officers moved from their positions.

At 8:27:24, the defendant removed his knee from Mr. Floyd's neck. An ambulance and emergency medical personnel arrived, the officers placed Mr. Floyd on a gurney, and the ambulance left the scene. Mr. Floyd was pronounced dead at Hennepin County Medical Center.

The Hennepin County Medical Examiner (ME) conducted Mr. Floyd's autopsy on May 26, 2020. The full report of the ME is pending but the ME has made the following preliminary findings. The autopsy revealed no physical findings that support a diagnosis of traumatic asphyxia or strangulation. Mr. Floyd had underlying health conditions including coronary artery disease and hypertensive heart disease. The combined effects of Mr. Floyd being restrained by the police, his underlying health conditions and any potential intoxicants in his system likely contributed to his death.

The defendant had his knee on Mr. Floyd's neck for 8 minutes and 46 seconds in total. Two minutes and 53 seconds of this was after Mr. Floyd was non-responsive. Police are trained that this type of restraint with a subject in a prone position is inherently dangerous.

Defendant is in custody.``


----------



## CCCSD

All moot since the riots are due to white supremacy groups, not peaceful “locals”. Glad that got straightened out. Damn Whites, always fucking up and not following the rules.


----------



## j809

Minneapolis Police Officer Convicted of Murder in Shooting of Australian Woman

Where was the outrage then? Minneapolis officer shot and murdered that woman in cold blood.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IrishCop

j809 said:


> Minneapolis Police Officer Convicted of Murder in Shooting of Australian Woman
> 
> Where was the outrage then? Minneapolis officer shot and murdered that woman in cold blood.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As an outsider the reaction to this incident seems way out of proportion, it's as if your whole social structure is hanging by a thread with violence and rioting ready to occur at any time.

'I can't breathe' protests heat up as person shot dead, officer left with fractured skull

Pentagon puts military police on alert to go to Minneapolis


----------



## Kilvinsky

res2244 said:


> No-one remembers Daniel Shaver either.......


As soon as he pulled the trigger, I'm sorry but I uttered, "You fucking asshole" several times. I was amazed by that video. People make mistakes in high stress situations, but WTF? This was BEYOND a mistake. I don't for a second think that I could walk in my knees with my hands in the air when I was scared shitless, and he WAS crawling. HE SAID CRAWL, not "Walk on your knees."

I hate second guessing cops, HATE IT, but this guy, just a dangerous person. Glad he's not 'one of us' any more at least not full time. Fucking stooge (and not the good kind)

On the other topic....
I have a friend (via Words With Friends) from Minneapolis who said that it was believed that 12 busloads of rioters had gone to the city, totally disrupting a peaceful demonstration. We all know there are those who want ACTUAL justice, those that want anarchy and those who are just scumbag opportunists who see these situations as a great chance to vandalize, destroy and steal. The first group, I applaud. They may be slightly misguided in believing that ALL cops are bad, but they want to display their beliefs in a peaceful and constructive manner and believe that mass demonstrations are the only way.

The other two groups are scum, plain and simple and instead of making things even SLIGHTLY better for ANYONE, they simply ramp up the crazies on both sides of the issue.

But hell, everyone on this site already knows that.


----------



## HistoryHound

Kilvinsky said:


> As soon as he pulled the trigger, I'm sorry but I uttered, "You fucking asshole" several times. I was amazed by that video. People make mistakes in high stress situations, but WTF? This was BEYOND a mistake. I don't for a second think that I could walk in my knees with my hands in the air when I was scared shitless, and he WAS crawling. HE SAID CRAWL, not "Walk on your knees."
> 
> I hate second guessing cops, HATE IT, but this guy, just a dangerous person. Glad he's not 'one of us' any more at least not full time. Fucking stooge (and not the good kind)
> 
> On the other topic....
> I have a friend (via Words With Friends) from Minneapolis who said that it was believed that 12 busloads of rioters had gone to the city, totally disrupting a peaceful demonstration. We all know there are those who want ACTUAL justice, those that want anarchy and those who are just scumbag opportunists who see these situations as a great chance to vandalize, destroy and steal. The first group, I applaud. They may be slightly misguided in believing that ALL cops are bad, but they want to display their beliefs in a peaceful and constructive manner and believe that mass demonstrations are the only way.
> 
> The other two groups are scum, plain and simple and instead of making things even SLIGHTLY better for ANYONE, they simply ramp up the crazies on both sides of the issue.
> 
> But hell, everyone on this site already knows that.


I got into last night with some twenty something (game friend) in England who can't understand that the protesters and the rioters are different people. He swears that the only reason there is violence is because............. the cops are starting it. I tried getting him to apply logic and reason by asking what made more sense type questions. Well apparently I have my head buried in the sand while we're headed toward our own Tiananmen Square. You just can't reason with the willfully ignorant. Oh well. Had he stuck around another 5 minutes I would have blessed his heart.


----------



## Sooty

HH - just about every teen/twenty something I know are claiming the police start the violence. 
And shooting babies with rubber bullet cannons.


----------



## HistoryHound

Sooty said:


> HH - just about every teen/twenty something I know are claiming the police start the violence.
> And shooting babies with rubber bullet cannons.


Sad isn't it. Yet none of them can explain what the police could possibly have to gain while I could sit here all day outlining what the people who are actually inciting violence do. They're so deep in their echo chambers that they are incapable of using basic logic and reasoning.


----------



## mpd61

We are turning a corner since Ferguson/Brown case in 2014. In that case it did NOT matter what the facts were, people went Mob mentality and also started the movement of agitators that continue to foster and promote hate, division, racial tension and the like. The Minneapolis tragedy involved what appears to be an incompetent cop committing manslaughter while three idiot cops fail to prevent the inevitable outcome.
Of course everybody must get out and exercise their first amendment right to protest and express themselves, individually and collectively. Pretty sure the 1st amendment does NOT provide for the right to assault, burn, loot, and cause mayhem as a form of free expression. I don't know, I'm not a constitutional lawyer. I swore to defend the Constitution several times in the military and public service, but I'm sure NONE of the amendments provide the right to go all batshit crazy against your fellow citizens property and lives.

Bottom line is we have George Floyd who should not have died. One complete a-hole killed him and three others failed to intervene. Now we have in retaliation one police officer shot in the head, several others shot, and hundreds assaulted. Are we even yet?
The Floyd Family has BEGGED people NOT to do this in George's name. Now we see the media getting behind this criminal
minority of agenda-driven haters, and animals. Pretty sure the police profession is NOT coming back 100% from this.


----------



## Sooty

Agreed mpd - nobody cares about facts.


----------



## FAPD

Life in Brockton tonight.......It's a gas!!!!
Police fire tear gas after protesters throw fireworks, water bottles in Brockton


----------



## EUPD377

The media cares about facts least of all. I’ve been on a riot line, working mutual aid with nearby city cops. We’ve had shots fired at us multiple times every single night. The next day the news always says that the protests were “largely peaceful” and has neglected to mention all the times we’ve been shot at, and the fact that multiple gun stores have been broken into and cleaned out. There’s been media people out near our lines ducking for cover every night when rounds were popped off, so I know that they know what’s been going on, and that they’re deliberately ignoring it.


----------



## j809

If you think recruitment was an issue before wait till you see how this affects recruitment now. So many officers will retire early as they had enough and nobody wants this job anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## res2244

Unfortunately, alongside the awful deaths of Mr. Floyd as well as genuinely peaceful protestors caught in the crossfire in the Louisville incident; two brave men in blue have been killed by rioter(s)/looter(s). Capt. David Dorn of the St. Louis Missouri Police Department (ret) as well as a Federal Protective Service officer in Atlanta (I could not find a name or picture)

Here is a picture of Capt. David Dorn. We should all remember him alongside the FPS officer, Mr. Floyd and the peaceful protestors killed in the Louisville incident.


----------



## Sooty

FAPD said:


> Life in Brockton tonight.......It's a gas!!!!
> Police fire tear gas after protesters throw fireworks, water bottles in Brockton


Case in point - the kids claim the police gassed them "for no reason" - as if they don't understand that throwing frozen bottles and fireworks at them is acceptable behavior.


----------



## EUPD377

Patrick Underwood, FPS Protective Security Officer, killed by a drive by shooter during riots in Oakland, CA. Second FPS PSO critical from the same incident.


----------



## HistoryHound

EUPD377 said:


> The media cares about facts least of all. I've been on a riot line, working mutual aid with nearby city cops. We've had shots fired at us multiple times every single night. The next day the news always says that the protests were "largely peaceful" and has neglected to mention all the times we've been shot at, and the fact that multiple gun stores have been broken into and cleaned out. There's been media people out near our lines ducking for cover every night when rounds were popped off, so I know that they know what's been going on, and that they're deliberately ignoring it.


Can't let facts get in the way of the story they want to tell. They're not reporters anymore. They're actors.


----------



## FAPD

HistoryHound said:


> Can't let facts get in the way of the story they want to tell. They're not reporters anymore. They're actors.


HH on the point again!
I would like to puke on those smug idiots on "morning Joe" on MSNBC. Infotaiment for the libtards who can't think for themselves.


----------



## Quo Vadis

res2244 said:


> I was quite surprised the Minnesota Bureau of Criminal Apprehension were the agency to arrest Derek and the Hennepin County DA assessing the charges as opposed to the FBI making the arrest and the US Attorney General assessing the charges.... I was always under the impression (correct me if im wrong) that whenever the FBI are involved/called in, it always means that a federal statute was violated


FBI involvement doesn't necessarily mean that a federal statute was violated; the FBI and other federal agencies are sometimes asked to provide investigative support in a state/local matter.

In this case, as you know, the officer in question is suspected of violating both state and federal laws. Those investigations proceed at their own paces, and it isn't very unusual for a state/local investigation to move faster than a federal one. Sometimes a slower pace means more attention paid to relevant details, and a stronger case in the end (or no case at all-see Ferguson).


----------



## Drebbin

Black Lives Matter plans armed 'peace officers' in 'war on police,' NY leader says

This will solve everything. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## CCCSD

Drebbin said:


> Black Lives Matter plans armed 'peace officers' in 'war on police,' NY leader says
> 
> This will solve everything. What could possibly go wrong?


Well...they wanted Apartheid, they can have it.


----------



## PG1911

Drebbin said:


> Black Lives Matter plans armed 'peace officers' in 'war on police,' NY leader says
> 
> This will solve everything. What could possibly go wrong?


They will be America's version of the IRA. And why not? What we're seeing now was pretty much how the The Troubles started in Northern Ireland.

I will say this: If these "peace officers" are allowed to carry ARs through their neighborhoods with politician approval, there better not be ONE fucking law abiding citizen jammed up for "assault weapons" possession. It'll be Lexington and Concord all over again if that happens.


----------



## Drebbin

Los Angeles to slash up to $150M from LAPD budget, reinvest into communities of color

Warren, Markey and others are changing the law to make it easier to put lawsuits on officers no matter how frivolous

Time to retire , change careers, get out and don't look back


----------



## PG1911

Drebbin said:


> Los Angeles to slash up to $150M from LAPD budget, reinvest into communities of color
> 
> Warren, Markey and others are changing the law to make it easier to put lawsuits on officers no matter how frivolous
> 
> Time to retire , change careers, get out and don't look back


I got tired of dealing with this shit last year and stopped trying to get back on the job and took my career in another direction. I prayed for a sign that this was the right decision. To all of law enforcement and planet Earth in general: I'm sorry about all that. I think this must be all my fault.


----------



## FAPD

*Newsome confirmed that the BLM "peace officers" would also be armed and open carry guns in states that allow it.*
Ha Ha
Here in Mass they'll just continue to carry concealed while holding up their pants, should make em easy to spot LOL!!!


----------



## CCCSD

Gonna be a LOT of “Peace Officers” being booked into jail for interfering/aiding/Abetting escapes...


----------



## AB7

Sounds like a lot of ill conceived ideas are being floated around. I’m all for holding an officer or officers accountable if they do something criminal. But the answer is not to empower an armed militia. That sounds like they’re trying to start a civil war.


----------



## PG1911

CCCSD said:


> Gonna be a LOT of "Peace Officers" being booked into jail for interfering/aiding/Abetting escapes...


And attempted murder.


----------



## LGriffin

AB7 said:


> Sounds like a lot of ill conceived ideas are being floated around. I'm all for holding an officer or officers accountable if they do something criminal. But the answer is not to empower an armed militia. That sounds like they're trying to start a civil war.


They are.


----------



## res2244

Minnesota BCA just released the full bodycam footage today


----------



## Hush

We're letting them burn the country over this crackhead. 2020.


----------



## CCCSD

Yep. We've lost the *UNITED* States.


----------



## RodneyFarva

This video is a wealth of exculpatory evidence and I can't see any conviction supporting a murder charge.


----------



## PG1911

RodneyFarva said:


> This video is a wealth of exculpatory evidence and I can't see any conviction supporting a murder charge.


When he gets off, that could finally spark a full civil war; BLM/Antifa will go from torching buildings to blowing them up. Instead of rioters throwing bottles and bricks at cops, it'll be cells of terrorists shooting it out with officers. The U.S. is about to become Northern Ireland (though we're about 95% of the way there anyway).

Of course, it's the DA's own fucking fault; it's the reason a lot of people in these cases get off; the state charges the crime that the angry masses want rather than what the crime actually was.


----------



## Hush

Bring it

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## EUPD377

Wouldn’t surprise me at all. I have great uncle who was an RUC officer during the Troubles (he is a Catholic so he managed to be hated by the IRA and other republican groups for being RUC and hated by the loyalist Protestant groups for being Catholic, talk about a shit sandwich). He always says that America is reminding him more and more of his time in service during the Troubles every day. 

Can’t wait til we have to routinely patrol in armored vehicles like they did to avoid flying molotovs and gun ambushes.


----------



## PG1911

EUPD377 said:


> Wouldn't surprise me at all. I have great uncle who was an RUC officer during the Troubles (he was a Catholic so he managed to be hated by the IRA and other republican groups for being RUC and hated by the loyalist Protestant groups for being Catholic, talk about a shit sandwich). He always says that America is reminding him more and more of his time in service during the Troubles every day.
> 
> Can't wait til we have to routinely patrol in armored vehicles like they did to avoid flying molotovs and gun ambushes.


There would have to be a complete retooling of police training if our country descends into a true low intensity conflict. Patrol officers aren't trained or equipped anywhere close to being able to handle coordinated paramilitary attacks. I'd say even most SWAT teams, including many of the big full time units, are not set up to handle large scale terrorist attacks. Really only federal tactical teams like HRT and BORTAC are trained for that kind of stuff.

Not only would cops have to have armored vehicles for patrol, they'd have to get extensive training in counter assault, carry rifles to every call no matter how mundane, the days of solo patrol would be over. In short, if we have our own Troubles, American law enforcement would need to more closely resemble European gendarmaries.


----------



## EUPD377

PG1911 said:


> There would have to be a complete retooling of police training if our country descends into a true low intensity conflict. Patrol officers aren't trained or equipped anywhere close to being able to handle coordinated paramilitary attacks. I'd say even most SWAT teams, including many of the big full time units, are not set up to handle large scale terrorist attacks. Really only federal tactical teams like HRT and BORTAC are trained for that kind of stuff.
> 
> Not only would cops have to have armored vehicles for patrol, they'd have to get extensive training in counter assault, carry rifles to every call no matter how mundane, the days of solo patrol would be over. In short, if we have our own Troubles, American law enforcement would need to more closely resemble European gendarmaries.


Absolutely. When the troubles started, the government saw it fit to disarm the RUC and stop using armored vehicles, as they felt that it was causing a divide between the police and the people (sound familiar?). After a short period, they switched over to much better training, widespread use of armored vehicles, and all officers being armed, usually with long rifles as well. The RUC managed to transform itself into a very effective anti-terrorist and counter-insurgency unit (part of the reason they were hated so much was because of their effectiveness) and they still needed military support. There would need to be a massive re-tooling of training and equipment if America were to move any more in that direction.


----------



## Hush

I disagree. I think we have all the best tools, tactics, and training of any countries police force in the history of the world. We just lack the will to use them. We've been fighting insurgencies around the world for the last 50+ years, and the current unrest should be treated as such. The political leadership and police administrations choose to side with the enemy instead, and that is a hard obstacle to overcome. Hell, one water cannon truck could clear 1000 antifa rioters off the street in minutes, defeating their shields, helmets, and laser pointers and blasting them into the sewer with less potential for injuries than pepper balls and flashbangs but it will NEVER be used simply because of some bad optics...50+ years ago. The GOOD people in this country will only take so much, and eventually that tipping point will be reached. When they see police forced to stand down while their cities are destroyed by thugs, eventually people will take it upon themselves to solve the problem. The problem now isn't lack of skills or training....the radical left prosecutors who have been allowed to infiltrate the system simply release or refuse to charge violent rioters. They will need to be removed. Either the ballot box, the jury box, of the cartridge box....

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## res2244

The NYPD does have their own counterterrorism bureau. Though what's really weird is that all patrolmen and patrolwomen in that department have a seemingly draconian policy of having a 12 lb trigger pull for duty handguns.....


----------



## Hush

Now you understand why their hit ratio is so atrocious compared to LAPD and LV METRO. At one time, the NYPD thought a good way to reduce officer involved shootings was to cut back on firearms training. Some real geniuses in that administration.


----------



## CCCSD

If we just change our uniforms to Black and Tan...


----------



## RodneyFarva

CCCSD said:


> If we just change our uniforms to Black and Tan...


Hugo Boss makes some nice looking stuff.


----------



## Hush

Beats the old baby blue!


----------



## Kilvinsky

I had to stop watching that video at the 19 minute mark. Those guys were doing fine, until they kept him down for so long. Murder? Hell no, but I can see a conviction coming for at least one of them. If they had simply sat him up or rolled him on his side (as one of them suggested) the current SHIT SHOW wouldn't have their figurehead. We're heading for disaster for damn sure, and there is some blame on the part of cops, but NOTHING like what the left is portraying. But that footage is excellent in showing that up until a certain point, the cops did NOTHING wrong and it was all on George Floyd.


----------



## PG1911

Kilvinsky said:


> I had to stop watching that video at the 19 minute mark. Those guys were doing fine, until they kept him down for so long. Murder? Hell no, but I can see a conviction coming for at least one of them. If they had simply sat him up or rolled him on his side (as one of them suggested) the current SHIT SHOW wouldn't have their figurehead. We're heading for disaster for damn sure, and there is some blame on the part of cops, but NOTHING like what the left is portraying. But that footage is excellent in showing that up until a certain point, the cops did NOTHING wrong and it was all on George Floyd.


The problem is that they probably can get a conviction on something, likely negligent homicide, involuntary manslaughter, abuse of power, etc. But the people are demanding a murder conviction. Even if Chauvin heads to prison for one of those charges, there will be riots if it's not a murder conviction. People don't like the idea of due process these days.


----------



## Kilvinsky

PG1911 said:


> People don't like the idea of due process these days.


People don't like due process, FOR SOME folks.


----------



## RodneyFarva




----------



## IrishCop

EUPD377 said:


> Wouldn't surprise me at all. I have great uncle who was an RUC officer during the Troubles (he is a Catholic so he managed to be hated by the IRA and other republican groups for being RUC and hated by the loyalist Protestant groups for being Catholic, talk about a shit sandwich). He always says that America is reminding him more and more of his time in service during the Troubles every day.
> 
> Can't wait til we have to routinely patrol in armored vehicles like they did to avoid flying molotovs and gun ambushes.


He would have been more than hated, he would have been a target.


----------



## RodneyFarva

Minneapolis, MN - Hennepin County Judge Peter Cahill tossed the county prosecutor and three other prosecuting attorneys off the George Floyd case on Friday, calling their behavior "sloppy."

He also said the independent autopsy conducted on behalf of the family couldn't be introduced as evidence or discussed under cross-examination unless the state first provided the full autopsy report.

Cahill did not rule on the motions to dismiss charges against any of the four former Minneapolis police officers charged in connection with the death of the 46 year old in custody, KSTP reported.
All four former officers - Derek Chauvin, Tou Thao, Thomas Lane, and J. Alexander Kueng - appeared in court on Sept. 11 for a Contest Omnibus hearing during which the judge tackled motions related to the upcoming trial.

Chauvin is facing manslaughter and murder charges, the other three men are charged with aiding and abetting murder and manslaughter, MPR reported.

Floyd died on May 25 while the officers were attempting to arrest him following a report he had used a counterfeit $20 bill to make a purchase at a deli.

He resisted arrest and actively refused to be put inside a police car, so officers took him to the ground while they waited for EMS to respond.
Cell phone video taken by bystanders quickly went viral after the incident and showed that then-Officer Chauvin held his knee on Floyd's neck for almost nine minutes, during which time the suspect lost consciousness.

The officer remained on Floyd's neck for almost three minutes after he was unresponsive.

Floyd was pronounced dead 90 minutes later at the hospital.

The former officers' attorneys have argued that their trials must be separated, KSTP reported.
Former Officer Lane's attorney, Earl Gray, said that if Chauvin was tried first and acquitted, the trials for the other officers involved likely wouldn't go forward.

The prosecution has argued that four separate trials would be an onerous and painful burden on the family and the jury members, KTSP reported.

Attorneys for the former officers have also requested a change of venue and an anonymous jury, citing the slew of death threats that have been received by those who are representing and prosecuting them.

Robert Paule, attorney for Thao, expressed concerns about juror safety, KTSP reported.
Paul told Cahill that "one lead prosecutor has moved out of their house" because of protests already.

"We can only imagine what would happen to these jurors if they were made public," he added.

Eric Nelson, Chauvin's attorney, said he had gotten almost 1,000 unsolicited emails since taking on this case, KSTP reported.

Nelson said that other lawyers who have the same name have "modified their business practices" because they're receiving the same onslaught.
Lane's attorney confirmed that he had also received "many, many, many threats" for representing one of the officers, KSTP reported.

Minnesota Assistant Attorney General Matthew Frank said he disagreed with the defense attorneys' assessment and said there was no evidence that there was a threat anyone would attempt to influence the jury.

But the judge disagreed wholeheartedly with Frank citing the "barrage of calls" he had received ahead of the hearing, KTSP reported.

Cahill determined that a questionnaire should be sent out to prospective jurors ahead of selection to determine whether the jury pool in the area that has been the subject of violent anti-police riots since Floyd's death on May 25 could be considered unbiased.
He said he was leaning toward an anonymous jury and said he planned to release juror names after the trial was over.

"With the only exception that if there is civil unrest, I'm not going to release the names during civil unrest," Cahill said, according to MPR.

Attorneys for the defense argued that some prospective jurors might be afraid of what could happen to them or their families if the community doesn't like the verdict and said pre-trial publicity in Hennepin County has been impossible for residents to avoid, MPR reported.

The judge postponed ruling on the change of venue and whether jurors were to be sequestered, saying those matters weren't on a deadline, KSTP reported.
Cahill said he was leaning toward a semi-sequestered model that would allow the jury to leave the courthouse and go home at night.

The judge ruled the evidence related to Floyd's conviction for a 2007 armed robbery in Texas and a 2019 overdose in Minneapolis that defense attorneys said mirrored his behavior the day he died would not be allowed at trial.

Attorneys for the former officers scored a big win when the judge disqualified Hennepin County Attorney Mike Freeman and three members of his staff from participating in the case, MPR reported.

Minnesota Attorney General Keith Ellison, who has taken personal responsibility for overseeing the prosecution of the Minneapolis police officers, argued vehemently against the judge kicking the prosecutors off the case, pointing out that two of the banned attorneys had successfully prosecuted former Minneapolis Police Officer Mohamed Noor for the officer-involved fatal shooting of Justine Ruszczyk.
But Cahill removed the prosecutors and called it "sloppy" to have met privately with the medical examiner to discuss Floyd's autopsy results, MPR reported.

Chauvin's attorney claimed that the prosecutors violated attorney witness law and should be disqualified, KSTP reported.

Nelson's brief said Freeman and several of the assistant attorneys "are potential witnesses due to their interviews of Hennepin County Medical Examiner Dr. Andrew Baker, regarding his autopsy of George Floyd without having a non-attorney witness present."

Freeman defended the prosecutors' actions in a statement later but that move did nothing to change the fact that he and half his senior team had been sidelined, MPR reported.Cahill scheduled the trial to begin in March and estimated it would last for six weeks, including jury selection.


----------



## Hush

Time to dismiss the charges.


----------



## PG1911

Hush said:


> Time to dismiss the charges.


Even if they do, they're still goinna go the Al Capone route and make sure that Chauvin does time for the tax evasion. The other three may walk, but if Chauvin goes free, we're going from rioting to singing "Me Little Armalite" even before the election. I'm not saying that he, or anyone, should go to prison to appease the angry masses, but the government will likely think he should.


----------



## Hush

PG1911 said:


> Even if they do, they're still goinna go the Al Capone route and make sure that Chauvin does time for the tax evasion. The other three may walk, but if Chauvin goes free, we're going from rioting to singing "Me Little Armalite" even before the election. I'm not saying that he, or anyone, should go to prison to appease the angry masses,* but the government will likely think he should.*


Yeah, well.....fuck the government. I hope he gets off, if anything it will kickstart what's been brewing.


----------



## PG1911

Hush said:


> Yeah, well.....fuck the government. I hope he gets off, if anything it will kickstart what's been brewing.


I agree. It's coming and it won't be stopped. Let's just get this shit going.


----------



## RodneyFarva

Freeze dried food *✓*
Ammo *✓*
Bottled water *✓*
Ammo *✓*
Medical Stuff*✓*
Ammo *✓*
Toilet paper *✓*
Ammo *✓*


----------



## CCCSD

RodneyFarva said:


> Freeze dried food *✓*
> Ammo *✓*
> Bottled water *✓*
> Ammo *✓*
> Medical Stuff*✓*
> Ammo *✓*
> Toilet paper *✓*
> Ammo *✓*


You forgot Murder Plastic...


----------



## PG1911

CCCSD said:


> You forgot Murder Plastic...


I think the stores are already out of it.


----------



## CCCSD

Go to your local Storage rental place. They have tons in their moving supplies...


----------



## Hush

When it's time to start looking for work, the time to worry about cleaning it up will be long past.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva

*Apples, mother fucker! do you like them?...*








It is beginning to look like George Floyd, the man who's death sparked months of anti-American riots, didn't die of police brutality after all.
Over two months ago, Minneapolis man George Floyd died after being subdued by the city's police. Video showing Floyd pinned to the ground by a police officer using his knee on the back of the man's neck went viral and sparked three months of destruction, riots, looting, and up to 30 murders.

Leftist activists have been saying that the Minneapolis police "murdered" Floyd with the knee-on-the-neck takedown.But previously unseen documents released by the Hennepin County Attorney's Office on Tuesday now show that the medical examiner felt that Floyd actually died because he had too many illegal drugs in his system, not because police officers pinned him to the ground with a knee to his neck. That's right, folks, Floyd died of a drug overdose, not by police abuse. 
The records consist of a summary of a conversation between Amy Sweasy, a Hennepin County Attorney, and Hennepin chief medical examiner, Dr. Andrew Baker who said that he would conclude that Floyd died of a drug overdose if there were no other contributing factors.

Dr. Baker said he made his determination based on drug tests on Floyd's blood samples taken by the local hospital.

Floyd's blood tested positive for 4ANPP, methamphetamine, fentanyl, and norfentayl. Baker added that the levels of drugs in Floyd's system would be a "fatal level under normal circumstances."

Once again, we see that the police were not at fault and the Black Lives Matter terrorists used his death as an excuse for their anti-American mayhem all before finding out the first facts about what really happened.


----------



## Hush

The left doesnt care about facts. It was never about George Floyd. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva

Full autopsy report.


----------



## RodneyFarva

Hush said:


> The left doesnt care about facts. It was never about George Floyd.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


You're 100% right. I can't wait to see them all walk.


----------



## Hush

They still think Mike Brown was murdered with his hands up for being black. There's no reasoning with them, we're not even on the same planet. They want a revolution? Well ..ok. It's not going to go how they picture it. They are protected by hacktivist DA's, try and pull that shit outside of Portland and see how it goes for you. It will be bloody, but brief. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## mpd61

Hush said:


> They still think Mike Brown was murdered with his hands up for being black. There's no reasoning with them, we're not even on the same planet. They want a revolution? Well ..ok. It's not going to go how they picture it. They are protected by hacktivist DA's, try and pull that shit outside of Portland and see how it goes for you. It will be bloody, but brief.


This 100%
The COVID-19 situation is the ambient negative environment. The Narratives (lies) being fostered by the left and irresponsibly perpetuated by the media regarding George Floyd etc. over the summer was the burner placed on high.
The Election will be the lid blowing off the pot


----------



## Hush

Louisville is about to implode with the Breonna Taylor case, another no win situations. At first it sounded pretty terrible. Now that the facts have come out, as Omar from The Wire would say....It's all in the game. If you don't mind your blood pressure spiking, watch this mess. You're right, I do hate you. Has nothing to do with color, but everything to do with culture. 




Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## CCCSD

Ilk have no culture...


----------



## PG1911

Hush said:


> Louisville is about to implode with the Breonna Taylor case, another no win situations. At first it sounded pretty terrible. Now that the facts have come out, as Omar from The Wire would say....It's all in the game. If you don't mind your blood pressure spiking, watch this mess. You're right, I do hate you. Has nothing to do with color, but everything to do with culture.


I think I've said it before, but it bears repeating. The problem we have today is not that people disregard laws and rules, it's that they believe that laws and rules don't exist or don't apply to them. It's one thing to not give a shit about the law but understand the consequences of breaking it, and another to seriously believe that it is actually morally wrong to hold someone accountable for their actions. People are angry because they honestly believe that they have a _right_ to do whatever they want to do up to and including harming others and that stopping them from doing so is a violation of their rights.

The problem is that the media and academia fuels this. They tell people, especially black people, that you _need_ to fight the police, because the police are literally out to murder you. They tell people that the system is so rigged against them that you can't go to court and get justice, so you have to settle it right then and there. And of course, whenever people act up and get slammed on the ground or shot, the media reports only what started the police encounter and what the end result was without ever mentioning what led to the situation getting violent.


----------



## RodneyFarva

*Derek Chauvin Released From Jail After Posting $1 Million Bond*
Oak Park Heights, MN - Former Minneapolis Police Officer Derek Chauvin was released on Wednesday from the Minnesota Correctional Facility in Oak Park Heights when he has been held pending trial for the murder of George Floyd.

WCCO reported that Chauvin was transferred to the Hennepin County Jail at about 9:40 a.m. on Oct. 7 so that he could post $1 million bail.

State records showed that the former police officer posted a non-cash bond secured by Allegheny Casualty.
Former Minneapolis Police Officer Derek Chauvin was arrested on May 29 and charged with third-degree murder and second-degree manslaughter in connection with Floyd's death during his arrest. His charges have since been upgraded to second-degree murder.

On June 3, former Minneapolis Police Officers Tou Thao, Thomas Lane, and J. Alexander Kueng were charged with aiding and abetting second-degree murder for their role in Floyd's arrest.

The officers had responded to a call about a counterfeit $20 that Floyd had allegedly used to make a purchase at a deli.

Store employees pointed out the suspect to police and they arrested him.
The complaint used to charge Chauvin said Floyd actively resisted arrest and then fought being put in the back of a police car once he had been handcuffed.

Viral cell phone video showed then-Officer Chauvin and three other officers holding Floyd on the ground.

The video showed Officer Chauvin held his knee on Floyd's neck for almost nine minutes, during which time the suspect lost consciousness.

Chauvin remained on Floyd's neck for almost three minutes after he was unresponsive.
Floyd was pronounced dead 90 minutes later at the hospital.

After three days of violent riots and looting that left Minneapolis and its sister city, St. Paul, in flames, the state investigative agency announced it was making an arrest.

Six pieces of new evidence were filed in the case in September after attorneys for former Officer Thao requested the release of full autopsy reports from the medical examiner.

Former Officer Thao's attorneys requested the judge order the Hennepin County medical examiner to release the full autopsy reports on Monday, KMSP reported.
The attorneys wanted access to the complete reports from the Hennepin County Medical Examiner's Office, the Armed Forces medical examiner, and the private examination conducted by forensic pathologist Dr. Michael Baden at the behest of the family.

The report from the Armed Forces medical examiner revealed that doctor agreed with the Hennepin County medical examiner's final pronouncement that Floyd's death was a homicide, KMSP reported.

"His death was caused by the police subdual and restraint in the setting of severe hypertensive atherosclerotic cardiovascular disease, and methamphetamine and fentanyl intoxication," the Armed Forces medical examiner said in a memo.

However, two other memos that were entered into evidence on Aug. 25 painted a very different picture of Floyd's cause of death, according to KMSP.
A May 26 memo written by the Hennepin County Attorney's Office said Hennepin County Medical Examiner Dr. Andrew Baker had told them he didn't think Floyd had died of asphyxiation.

"The autopsy revealed no physical evidence suggesting that Mr. Floyd died of asphyxiation," Baker told prosecutors, according to the memo.

But at the point, he hadn't gotten the toxicology results back.

A second memo entered into the prosecutor's file against Chauvin showed that the medical examiner said he thought it was likely that Floyd had died from an overdose, KMSP reported.
Baker told prosecutors on June 1 that Floyd had a "pretty high" and potentially "fatal level" of fentanyl in his system when he died.

"[Dr. Andrew Baker] said that if Mr. Floyd had been found dead in his home (or anywhere else) and there were no other contributing factors he would conclude that it was an overdose death," the prosecutor's memo about the conversation with the medical examiner read.

Former Officer Thao's attorneys have filed a motion to dismiss the two aiding-and-abetting charges citing a lack of probable cause.

An attorney for one of the other officers charged in Floyd's death filed a motion to dismiss the charges against his client, too, on Aug. 18 claiming that Floyd had actually overdosed on fentanyl while resisting arrest.
Earl Gray, the attorney for former Officer Lane, said in the motion that Floyd swallowed fentanyl tablets while the officers were trying to take him into custody, KMSP reported.

Gray said that the bodycam video of Floyd's arrest showed a white spot on his tongue that disappeared a moment later.

In the motion to dismiss, former Officer Lane's attorney argued it looked like Floyd was swallowing "2 milligrams of fentanyl, a lethal dose" in order to avoid being caught holding the drugs, KMSP reported.

"All he had to do is sit in the police car, like every other defendant who is initially arrested. While attempting to avoid his arrest, all by himself, Mr. Floyd overdosed on Fentanyl," Gray wrote in the court filing. "Given his intoxication level, breathing would have been difficult at best. Mr. Floyd's intentional failure to obey commands, coupled with his overdosing, contributed to his own death."
He argued there was no evidence to establish probable cause that his client had contributed to Floyd's death, KMSP reported.


----------



## Hush

He needs a GoFundMe and a plane ticket to a non extradition country. If that junkie fuck who OD'd gets a gold casket, Chauvin should pull the plug on this country and go live on a beach somewhere. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva

Hush said:


> He needs a GoFundMe and a plane ticket to a non extradition country. If that junkie fuck who OD'd gets a gold casket, Chauvin should pull the plug on this country and go live on a beach somewhere.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


I was thinking the same, there is no way he is going to get a fair trial. If he makes it to the trial.


----------



## mpd61

*Can you believe the friggin cover of Vanity Fair!?!?*









A beautiful life? Of being a mule and calling drug dealer boyfriends in jail? WTH


----------



## Hush

Fuck the left, we better win this election or the country will go down the fucking toilet.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## USAF286

mpd61 said:


> *Can you believe the friggin cover of Vanity Fair!?!?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A beautiful life? Of being a mule and calling drug dealer boyfriends in jail? WTH


Is that real??


----------



## HistoryHound

mpd61 said:


> *Can you believe the friggin cover of Vanity Fair!?!?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A beautiful life? Of being a mule and calling drug dealer boyfriends in jail? WTH


Same thing Rolling Stone did with the glamour shots and story about Flash Bang.


----------



## visible25

HistoryHound said:


> Same thing Rolling Stone did with the glamour shots and story about Flash Bang.


 Classic throwback nick name


----------



## CCCSD

Next she’ll be lauded as the Wakenda of EMS and nominated for sainthood...


----------



## kdk240

I know I haven't posted much in the few months but my new take is this.
Mrs. And I were talking last night.
I'm done all around i can't take it. I've lived for 3 things my whole life. This job, my country and my wife and kids. If things go continue to head in the shitter which they will. I'm ready to sell the house, buy a boat (wife and her family been sailing since childhood and she's good at it. I'm ok) and we're living off the grid. 

It's been a great roll, but we're just done. And as far as the job, it is what it is. The pols and the people have and never will see us for what we really are and it will get worse.

For now, ill shag my calls, do my job, but that's about it. No.extras for these wingnuts.


----------

